# Is anyone getting their frames/cranks/bars custom painted??



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has any interest in getting their bikes painted. I have been airbrushing and custom painting motorcycles for years and recently painted my bike. I signed up here today and posted a pic of my nighttrain, and have had like 15 PMs about where I had it done at. Out of curiosity what do yall think?? is there a market for custom painted bicycle frames and parts, or is the risk of scratching and trashing a 400$ paint job going to keep guys away from killer artwork on bikes?? Heres a little bit of my work... let me know if your interested in getting something done. Ill hoooook you up if you bring me a frame. Thanks!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

that's pretty slick!

you live in Bridgeport? I'm in Houston.

$400 would get the same paintjob as your Eastern, on my AtomLab?


----------



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

brother 300 would get you that paint job! i am so pumped on painting bicycles ill hook it up for sure if you want it done. killer finish with House of Kolor paint. I am one of the leading artists in texas for choppers but man i would love that title on bicycle paint!!


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

def dope work, but i dont think i could spend that much knowing I would inevitably mess it up on my dj'er
depending on the bikes purpose though, i could see it having a draw for the right price, start posting on local mtb/road forums and youll get more feedback


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

That's freaking awesome! but i wouldn't spend money on getting my frame painted because i like to ride street and i just know i would scratch that up too easily. But i do think there may be a market out there, post this up in the general discussion forum you'll get a lot more views and replies there. Good luck!


----------



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah I am stoked about my bike, but then again i can fix a huge scratch. I think theres a market for it, I just have to figure out what style of riding is best suited for killer paint. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Honestly, at at 300 to 400 a job I cant see people who actually do jump, street, or park doing it. some might but most won't. It seems to me the customers you would be looking for are the riders who have DJ bikes as trophy items who really don't jump. Those of us who actually use our bikes as intended can do or get a paint job for 100 or less (mostly less than 50).


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

i would say the fixy and urban crew is the best bet, along with hardcore road racers that might want a little flair


----------



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah honestly i do pretty well with the custom motorcycle scene. I am just really into DJ bikes and the style of bike they are. If anyone is actually interested i would probably hook them up cheap if they would just show it off and see how people react to it. ive been looking to sponsor an awesome rider in the area and paint a bike just for the fun of it. I will look into other styles of riding and bikes, they just dont interest me much.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I hope you aren't riding your bike with the fork like that.


----------



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

I was wondering who would notice the spacers and front end are all wrong lol. I noticed a spot in my paint that needed to he buffed out up front so I just set the frame on the forks to take a pic because I was so excited to see it together lol. After the spot was fixed I installed the fork correctly... Excitement got the best of me! Good eye buddy..


----------



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

That is some very nice work.


----------



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

thank you MX, its much apprecaited buddy.


----------



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

if I ever get off my ass and finish my cafe racer build, I would love to get some nice paint thrown on it.
(probably vintage Ducati or Triumph style tho)


----------



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

i do a bunch of vintage hondas and triumph bikes. they are really popular for restorations. I have all the factory emblems from the early 60s also. they are great bikes man!


----------



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a basket case CB, but I really want to dump it and get a Triumph Bonneville.


----------



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

ya cbs are nice because parts are plentiful, bonnevilles make the absolute best mini bobbers ever. love em..


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

NightTrain311 said:


> Yeah honestly i do pretty well with the custom motorcycle scene. I am just really into DJ bikes and the style of bike they are. If anyone is actually interested i would probably hook them up cheap if they would just show it off and see how people react to it. ive been looking to sponsor an awesome rider in the area and paint a bike just for the fun of it. I will look into other styles of riding and bikes, they just dont interest me much.


If you ever want to "paint your masterpiece" I have a 40' bus you could turn loose on










Though I don't have the funds to cover that much paint. :winker:


----------



## mike citron (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice job man that looks awesome! I think paint jobs on bikes would be pretty big amongst the bmx and trial bikers as theres this colorful thing goin on with them.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd think road bikes maybe. I know I would LOVE a paint job like that on a bike that I knew wouldn't get scratched.

Good work anyway, though! Your bike looks mint.


----------



## RallySoob (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm all about the paintjob. Looks awesome. I do a lil DJ here and there but mostly ride urban. Looks are important to me, I would be interested in a simular AB type PJ but not sure about shipping to TX


----------



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah i have recently re-painted that bike to color changing Kameleon gold to purple and purple to blue. I understand shipping your parts off to another state can be a big turn off, but if you are interested, I can give you some contact info and websites for my buisness. I am a very well known painter here in Tx, i do a ton of work for country music stars and such. Let me know if you are interested and ill give you some info rallysoob, thanks!


----------



## RallySoob (Aug 16, 2010)

Eh NightTrain, I'm interested...

Let me know about your prices and themes. I really want a High gloss black with a silver smoke looking effect thruoght. To look like silver smoke is floating around in the paint type of thing. Is that possible?

I'll figure out shipping costs...

Email me,

Sam: [email protected]


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

mike citron said:


> Nice job man that looks awesome! I think paint jobs on bikes would be pretty big amongst the bmx and trial bikers as theres this colorful thing goin on with them.


I doubt you're looking at the right BMX scene. Any normal rider just uses a can or gets a single color powdercoat. I personally rock a mint green powdercoated frame, with canned bars.


----------



## RallySoob (Aug 16, 2010)

define normal rider though. I think budget and personal pref have more to do with it. I def wouldn't spend 400 to paint a bike I knew I would trash the paint in a short time but for any other bike its a win win imo


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

RallySoob said:


> define normal rider though. I think budget and personal pref have more to do with it. I def wouldn't spend 400 to paint a bike I knew I would trash the paint in a short time but for any other bike its a win win imo


A normal rider is NOT a 13 year old kid who's dad buys him anything he wants because he's a spoiled *****.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

FWIW, you are cheaper than Spectrum Powder Works would be for something like that. They want 4 bills to do a simple two-color with panels.


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Really nice work, man. And even cooler that you're getting into bike frames.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

.andreas said:


> A normal rider is NOT a 13 year old kid who's dad buys him anything he wants because he's a spoiled *****.


a normal rider is NOT an adult that rides 20in wheels.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> a normal rider is NOT an adult that rides 20in wheels.


Really? Then explain all those 30 somethings that are about to become 40 somethings that compete in the X games BMX freestyle.

If your tolling you fail. Sorry. Move along :thumbsup:


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

you're*


----------

